# stiff-necked



## Scott (Feb 16, 2007)

Where does the term "stiff-necked" come from and what does it mean? Similar idea for Isa. 48:4: "For I knew how stubborn you were; the sinews of your neck were iron, your forehead was bronze."

What does a forehead of bronze mean?

Scott


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 16, 2007)

> From driving horses; a horse that won't turn its head in response to a tug on the rein is hard to direct. An obsolete meaning of "stiff-necked" describes such a horse (Oxford English Dictionary).



from here


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 16, 2007)

I am fairly sure that a "forehead of bronze" would mean the same as "hard-headed"...


----------



## Scott (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 16, 2007)

Just to expand on what has already been said, this is from _The International Standard Bible Encyclopedia_:



> STIFF-NECKED
> 
> stif'-nekt (qesheh `oreph, literally, "hard of neck"):
> 
> ...


----------

